# Μάπα το καρπούζι



## EleniD (Jun 30, 2015)

Ελπίζω πως δεν σε ξεγέλασα με τον τίτλο, γιατί δεν μιλάω πολιτικά. Αυτές τις μέρες μόνο ακούω - προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον γιατί με τις κραυγές και τις ιαχές δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω, ακούω μόνο φασαρία.

Τέλος πάντων - αν και ελπίζω να μην ισχύει αυτό.

Αν θέλεις να γλυκαθείς λιγάκι, φτηνά (μην το ξεχνάμε), υγιεινά και εύκολα, δοκίμασε την καρπουζένια από τις Κυκλάδες. Για μένα, φέτος, η γεύση θα είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να επισκεφθώ τα αγαπημένα μου νησάκια...

Καλημέρα
https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/μάπα-το-καρπούζι-φτιάξε-καρπουζόπιτα/


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2015)

...
*Καρπούζι*

*Watermelon gets small*



daeman said:


> ...
> Down by the bay,
> Where the watermelons grow,
> Back to my home,
> ...










EleniD said:


> ... Για μένα, φέτος, η γεύση θα είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να επισκεφθώ τα αγαπημένα μου νησάκια...



Down by the bay
Where the watermelons grow
I fear this year 
I will not go...




EleniD said:


> Καλημέρα



Καλημέρα, κι ελπίζουμε ακόμα σε καλύτερες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Καλησπέρα Ελένη. Ευχαριστούμε που βοηθάς αγχολυτικά.


----------



## EleniD (Jul 1, 2015)

:) :) :) 
Και λίγο γυαλί ηλίου γιατί το λευκό των κυκλαδίτικων κυβόσπιτων αντανακλά επώδυνα τον ήλιο... 
Καλημέρα


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

Ελένη, ευχαριστώ. Αποθηκεύτηκε στο Pinterest!


----------



## EleniD (Jul 6, 2015)

Περιμένω να τη δοκιμάσεις και να μου πεις!


----------



## israfel (Aug 12, 2015)

πιστεύω θα την καταφέρω την καρπουζόπιτα, αποθηκεύτηκε!



> Αν βέβαια ο πωλητής έχει καρπούζια «με τη βούλα», αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι εγγυημένη η ποιότητά του. Όχι του πωλητή, του καρπουζιού.


----------

